# condensation in pump tubing?



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

I began pumping with my PIS about 3 weeks ago, and everything was going smoothly. Now I'm noticing that I'm getting condensation in my tubing daily. No milk, just water. I've changed the tubing once to makes sure it wasn't the tube, and have steam cleaned them and made sure they were absolutely dry before hooking them up. I'm pretty sure it starts first thing in the morning, but I'm wondering if it's because I pump fresh milk into the already refrigerated milk during the late afternoon?

None of this matters, though, if the condensation is harmless. I think I remember reading in my manual (before it entered the abyss) that one had to worry about their tubes getting moldy if there was water in there.

Thoughts on causes? Preventative/curative measures (if necessary)?

Thank you, o wise ones.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

let the pump run for a while when you're done pumping, with just the tubes attached... it will get that condensation right out.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I get condensation in my PIS tubes every time I pump. My solution: after I'm done pumping, I disconnect the tubes from the bottle, but leave them hooked to the running pump for a few minutes to dry them out.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

leaving them hooked up to the pump while it ran never worked for me. i literally had to put the tubes to my mouth and blow out the condensation. of course, sometimes i would cause condensation, but very little. other times i would whip the tubes around like, well, a whip and that would work too. but be careful - it stings if you whip yourself!


----------



## Mama2mc (Sep 7, 2010)

I second letting the pump run with the tubes attached, but no bottle. I only get condensation on very cold days, though.


----------



## Mrs.Music (Jun 15, 2010)

I always let mine hang to dry/ ran the pump without the bottles attached. But also, medela says a little rubbing alcohol will clear that up. Just so you know.


----------



## Mrs.Music (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherryBombMama* 
leaving them hooked up to the pump while it ran never worked for me. i literally had to put the tubes to my mouth and blow out the condensation. of course, sometimes i would cause condensation, but very little. other times i would whip the tubes around like, well, a whip and that would work too. but be careful - it stings if you whip yourself!









I've done that.


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

You can also swing the tubes around in a circle really fast, holding one end, but just make sure no one is around or that you are not near anything breakable. My lactation consultant in the hospital showed me that trick.

Letting the pump run without bottles or bags attached is also what my pump manual suggests.

Before I knew that, I did notice some black mold in my tubes. I boiled them and while it killed the mold, the black stuff stayed in the tubes. I had some pipe cleaners that I dipped in alcohol and used to clean near the ends, where most of the black stuff was.

You can also squirt alcohol into the tubes and let it run through as one method of disinfecting them from time to time. Just be sure they are completely dry before using them.


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! Today I left my pump running while I cleaned my parts, and then there wasn't any more water in the tubes. Yay!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I wipe them around in a circle when I notice it. Running the pump will help with a little bit.


----------

